# schauinsland trail



## canyon2011 (15. Juni 2021)

hallo


ich würde gerne ,irgendwo bei freiburg parken

und mit der gondel zum schauinsland

hat jemand ein tipp

für ein super trail

in richtung freiburg

gruss markus

p.s. habe das vor jahren schon mal gemacht
war ein super langer trail nur bergab
finde ihn aber nicht mehr


----------



## Paulk86 (15. Juni 2021)

Hey,
schau mal hier, die fahren dich vom Wiehre Bahnhof direkt auf den Schauinsland und es kostet weniger wie die bahn. Du sparst dir auch die lange Fahrt vom Ausgang des Trails zur Talstation zurück. 








						Mountainbike Shuttle Service Freiburg
					

Shuttle Zeit Mountainbiker aufgepasst es geht hoch zum Schauinsland!Transfer von: Wiehre Bahnhof – Schauinsland BergstationStartzeitpunkt wird hoffentlich bald hier zu lesen sein.Abfahrtszeiten: Die Zeiten werden eventuell noch angepasst also aufgepasst!Abfahrt immer vom Wiehre Bahnhof hier in...




					schoppshuttle.de
				



Ich würde den Trail Badisch Moonrising und im Anschluss den Canadian wählen. Findest du auf Trailforks oder Trailguide.net. 
Gruß Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyon2011 (15. Juni 2021)

hallo Paul

danke für den tipp
Badisch Moonrising und im Anschluss den Canadian
sagen mir jetzt gar nix


wo kommt man da wieder raus
beim shuttle service

ich weiss nur noch das ,der trail den ich vor jahren gefahren bin sau geil war
kann das sein irgend etwas mit eine blauen route und rappeneck
es ging aber immer nur bergab,kein anstieg









						Canadian (aka Schleuder) -
					

Im Überblick Canadian Trail: Canadian Trail Freiburg Distanz: 9, 0 km hm: ca. 478 (bis Sektion 1)  ∅ – Zeit: … „Canadian (aka Schleuder)“ weiterlesen



					kraxelnhoch3.de
				











						Badisch Moon Rising (BMR) -
					

Im Überblick: Distanz: ca. 19 km hm: ca. 740  ∅ – Zeit: 1,75 – 2,5 h Startpunkt: Von Freiburg über … „Badisch Moon Rising (BMR)“ weiterlesen



					kraxelnhoch3.de
				



gruss markus


----------

